# obssed with Jumping!!



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay i have a huge problem!!!!
I am obessed with jumping!!!
I can not stop!!! Everyday i ride i jump my horse
he is sore and i just can not help it!!! I hate dressage!! I can do it and i am good at it (so i was told) But i don't like it!

Please help as I know i am hurting my horse!!! I need help desperatly!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Your horse is sore and you are jumping him? 
Please think about this for a minute. The words "cruel" and "selfish" pop into my head. 
Beyond that, no horse should be jumped everyday...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sell your horse and take up motorcross. A motorbike won't break down or get hurt if it is jumped everyday.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WS, I was thinking something more along the lines of this:










You should not own a horse (or any animal for that matter) if you can't even show enough compassion to your horse to not jump him because he is sore.

Harsh? Yeah. If you were closer I'd take more direct action, like calling your local SPCA, or at least getting in touch with your parents.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Your horse is sore and you are jumping him?
> Please think about this for a minute. The words "cruel" and "selfish" pop into my head.
> Beyond that, no horse should be jumped everyday...


Really ? Cause *Heartless* pops into mine... I am shocked.. :shock:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Yup, that looks about right also!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This has got to be a joke. Some kid wanting to rile us up. Nobody could be so stupid as to jump their sore horse. 

If so, they need to give the horse to someone competent and take up something more their speed like.. fake plants. 

Yeah, I am mad.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Im with ya girl...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes YOU have a huge problem. I'm pretty sure that you aren't going to listen to the previous peoples advice, I'm not saying I disagree with them but please take this into consideration. 

Rest your horse. Put him out for two weeks. Then if he his sound bring him back into slow work. If he is lame or sore in anyway do not ride him, call a vet. This is a living breathing animal that you are fully responsible for. Understand that he is pain and he cannot escape it. I'm sure you love your horse, and you just don't know better, but horses require knowledge, read some books in this two weeks off, ignorance is not an excuse regardless of your age. 

Only jump your horse once a week. In general horses don't need more than that, and for you that will be plenty. Try not to jump on hard ground and use protection. If dressage is boring then don't do it I guess, just be a trail rider and go walking on trails. Whatever. But if you are planning on doing something that requires control, like jumping, then you have to work on control, and that is what dressage is about, control, balance etc. 

Please find a knowledgeable instructor, please respect your horse and please help him. You might think we are over reacting, but we are not. 

If you don't think you can "control" yourself, or you think that your "obsession" is too hard to handle then maybe you should not have a horse until you learn self control and how to be responsible. Maybe just restrict yourself to weekly lessons or something.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Saskia, you get a thumbs up from me... for being eloquent, and informative. I saw red and posted red. 
The OP knows what she's doing is wrong and yet is still doing it -- I've seen this a LOT on the forum recently! Is it a new trend? To claim ignorance, or just do it anyways without regard for another creature's feelings?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this a joke? Really, coz if it is, it isnt funny. You KNOW your hurting him, but you STILL do it??? The words "wierd", "cruel" and SPCA(!!!) come to mind you hearless little girl!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very troll like post I would say.

If not, it is just scary.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Take a step back a minute and look at what you're doing to your horse. Imagine if some little toddler jumped on YOUR back and forced you to give her a piggy back ride back and forth across your living room and made you jump over hurdles just because she thought it was fun? To the point where your feet were all swollen and your back was sore and bruised? I don't think you'd like that very much, no matter how much she enjoyed it.

I don't care how much you love jumping. You are ABUSING YOUR HORSE by jumping it every day in that condition. If you actually cared about your horse, you would stop jumping it for a while and let it just have a week to breathe without you jumping on its back and forcing it to jump again.

...oh wait, if you actually cared about your horse, you wouldn't have put it through this hell in the first place.


----------



## lexxwolfen (Oct 22, 2009)

You should NEVER jump your horse everyday. You know he's sore and you still do it? Do you care about your horse at all? 

That thing with 4 legs, a head and a tail is not a machine. He is an animal who feels and needs PROPER care from someone who actually knows what they're doing. 

Please, for the love of your horse *get a coach!*

And how are you good at dressage if you don't know diddly-squat about riding a horse from back to front. You need a coach, or you need to STOP RIDING ASAP. 

You're abusing that poor animal.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

why are you jumping him still if he is sore, can you imagine someone making you jump around with someone on your back when you have a sore back or sprained ankle, think about this and stop !!!!! go jump the jumps yourself if you are so obsessed


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

> Please help as I know i am hurting my horse!!! I need help desperatly!


I have a solution: stop jumping your horse.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Sometimes I jump my horse 5 days in a row... it's called a horse show.

Other then that max 2x a week. I have a solution to the jumping everyday, if you still want to do it buy 2-3 more horses 





Other then that this is very troll like post.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Void said:


> Sometimes I jump my horse 5 days in a row... it's called a horse show.
> 
> Other then that max 2x a week. I have a solution to the jumping everyday, if you still want to do it buy 2-3 more horses
> 
> ...


im sure you keep your horse comfortable though, & dont show now stop !

that is terrible, your poor horse.


----------



## Shadowtales (Nov 4, 2009)

Pardon me for leaping in as a new member,but I've seen quite a bit of this kind of thing on other forums. Usually the people responsible have barely come within a mile of a real horse...their posts are often a combination of a rather sad and desperate wish to have a horse themselves when they are unable...and a jealousy of those who do have horses. It's not usually just a predisposition to living under bridges and taking bites out of billy goats! 
I sincerely hope no horse is being hurt here...But I rather suspect there is, in fact, no horse to injure.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I never would have thought of it that way shadowtales! thats a good perspective! But i have to say that if what she said is real and she claimes she "needs help" than i would have to say that i think my 38spl could help her out a lot! lol sorry to those of you who may find what i said real harsh but i hate what she said about jumping her horse ya know!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Shadowtales, that thought entered my mind as well. In which case the parents (or any adult in her life) should be getting involved. Abusing animals, even imaginary ones, is likely a sign of major distress. On the same note, if she does in fact have a horse and is just posting this nonsense to get us all riled up (and thinks it's funny) she really does need help. Making any joking post about abusing an animal is not right at all.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe we need to close this thread before it continues it's downward spiral as it adds no value to the community.


----------

